# Forte scossa di terremoto a Napoli e in Campania: 29 Dicembre 2013



## admin (29 Dicembre 2013)

Poco fa, alle ore 18,14 del 29 Dicembre 2013, una forte scossa di terremoto è stata avvertita a Napoli, in Campania ed anche nelle regioni del centro sud. Scossa di magnitudo 5. Avvertita molto forte anche ad Isernia e a Campobasso. La scossa, secondo le prime informazioni, non ha causato danni a persone e a cose.

Seguono aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2013)

Magnitudo 5


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Io un pò l'ho avvertita, me la sono fatta addosso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ero sulla poltrona massaggiante, però mi sembrava strano che il lampadario andasse avanti e indietro per colpa mia


----------



## Hellscream (29 Dicembre 2013)

Pare non ci siano danni al momento, per fortuna


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ero sulla poltrona massaggiante, però mi sembrava strano che il lampadario andasse avanti e indietro per colpa mia


Ahahah lo stesso è successo a me.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Dicembre 2013)

un occhietto al vesuvio inizierei a darcelo O_O sia mai che il terremoto smuove qualcosa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

ma che cavolo sta a succede oggi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> un occhietto al vesuvio inizierei a darcelo O_O sia mai che il terremoto smuove qualcosa



Inizia per V e finisce per O - -' Il Vesuvio lasciamolo dormire.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Canonista (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ma un po' di dignità ce l'hai?

Io ho anticipato la scossa di poche ore, sono partito stamattina per tornare a Verona...al mio paese si è sentita bene


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

da più parti si diceva che il vesuvio aveva attività "anomale" quindi direi che è il momento di tenelo sotto stretta osservazione. 


Non voglio sfottere nessuno eh,lo dico solo come osservazione scientifica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

E' ancora su questo forum il signor Ale? Ho fiducia nei mod


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Signore ora che hai finalmente preso bene la mira continua pure e facci sto regalo



Questo post si commenta da solo.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] sei ufficialmente richiamato. Un'altra uscita come questa e ti prendi un ban di un mese.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Anche da me s'è sentita. No comment a chi spera nella catastrofe. L'ignoranza è una brutta bestia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Milo (30 Dicembre 2013)

nessun danno allora? menomale dai...


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Inizia per V e finisce per O - -' Il Vesuvio lasciamolo dormire.



Speremo!!! Non sono un geologo, di queste robe non ci capisco nulla... ma quando c'è terremoti vicini, ho sempre il terrore che si smuova qualcosa!!! speriamo di no


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Speremo!!! Non sono un geologo, di queste robe non ci capisco nulla... ma quando c'è terremoti vicini, ho sempre il terrore che si smuova qualcosa!!! speriamo di no



Ieri c' è stato un secondo in cui pensai che fosse l'eruzione del Vesuvio; poi fortunatamente l'epicentro era distante e ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo.
Qui siam messi male co sto benedetto Vesuvio.


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Dicembre 2013)

Di fronte a queste notizie rabbrividisco. Forza popolo Campano !


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ieri c' è stato un secondo in cui pensai che fosse l'eruzione del Vesuvio; poi fortunatamente l'epicentro era distante e ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo.
> Qui siam messi male co sto benedetto Vesuvio.



Eh lo so!!! Senza dimenticare i Campi Flegrei. 

L'importante comunque è che non ci siano stati danni gravi!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ieri c' è stato un secondo in cui pensai che fosse l'eruzione del Vesuvio; poi fortunatamente l'epicentro era distante e ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo.
> Qui siam messi male co sto benedetto Vesuvio.



se erutta il Vesuvio potrebbe verificarsi un altro terremoto...mezza Italia rischia
sto cacchio de Vesuvio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se erutta il Vesuvio potrebbe verificarsi un altro terremoto...mezza Italia rischia
> sto cacchio de Vesuvio



Se erutta il Vesuvio, anche nel Lazio non sarebbero in salvo.


----------



## Dexter (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ma sto Vesuvio dorme o no? Ognuno dice una cosa,la verità qual è?


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma sto Vesuvio dorme o no? Ognuno dice una cosa,la verità qual è?


nessuno puo prevedere i terremoti ne le attività di un vulcano...il vesuvio è attivo anche se ogni tanto si addormenta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se erutta il Vesuvio, anche nel Lazio non sarebbero in salvo.



Ma la lava no...il terremoto credo che si sente


----------



## Denni90 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Di fronte a queste notizie rabbrividisco. Forza popolo Campano !



forza de che ? non è successo praticamente nulla ahahha


----------



## Bawert (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se erutta il Vesuvio, anche nel Lazio non sarebbero in salvo.



I campi Flegrei sono mooooolto peggio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma la lava no...il terremoto credo che si sente



Se il Vesuvio erutta, la lava è l'ultimo dei problemi. Il vero problema sono le ceneri e lapilli e il fumo che scaturiscono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se il Vesuvio erutta, la lava è l'ultimo dei problemi. Il vero problema sono le ceneri e lapilli e il fumo che scaturiscono.



il problema maggiore non è il terremoto che potrebbe esserci?


----------



## danyaj87 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Il Vesuvio è un vulcano molto basso che non ha attività b continua come Etna o Stromboli. Il rischio di una forte b eruzione c'è. L'univa cosa e che col monitoraggio sismico si può fare evacuare una buona parte della popolazione. 
Poi non oso immaginare un'esplosione del vulcano. Brr


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2013)

Domanda caustica e provocatoria: quanti di voi hanno esultato ieri?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Dicembre 2013)

Col vesuvio non è tanto questione di SE, quanto piuttosto di QUANDO. sappiamo tutti che prima o poi erutterà, lo sa la comunità scientifica e purtroppo lo sa anche chi ci abita. Eppure continuano a costruirci attorno tranquillamente.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Col vesuvio non è tanto questione di SE, quanto piuttosto di QUANDO. sappiamo tutti che prima o poi erutterà, lo sa la comunità scientifica e purtroppo lo sa anche chi ci abita. Eppure continuano a costruirci attorno tranquillamente.



il costruirci è sintomo di cattiva educazione ( diciamo così) di chi abita lì ... e anche masochismo


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> forza de che ? non è successo praticamente nulla ahahha



Bè vivere sempre a rischio è comunque una situazione terribile...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Domanda caustica e provocatoria: quanti di voi hanno esultato ieri?



Per fortuna che non c'era il campionato, sennò chissà quante curve chiudevano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il problema maggiore non è il terremoto che potrebbe esserci?



Anche, potrebbe essere molto forte.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Dicembre 2013)

ale non si è ancora trincerato dietro alla libertà d'espressione come il genio dell'altro topic?


----------



## Denni90 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Bè vivere sempre a rischio è comunque una situazione terribile...



ttt italia è a rischio in questo senso allora


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ttt italia è a rischio in questo senso allora



Si ma loro hanno vicino un vulcano inattivo, intendevo questo


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ttt italia è a rischio in questo senso allora



Non credo che ci sia un situazione simile in qualche altra parte d'Italia.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> I campi Flegrei sono mooooolto peggio.



eh si... è un supervulcano... Le eruzioni dei supervulcani sono moooolto rare, ma se mai capitassero sconvolgerebbero la vita sull'intero pianeta (a causa delle modifiche climatiche) . I campi flegrei sono esplosi 2 volte... 40mila e 15mila anni fa, più altre eruzioni minori... l'ultima nel 1500circa
tempo fa lessi un articolo a riguardo... negli anni 80' ci fu molta paura quando l'attività di bradisismo nell'area di pozzuoli diventò molto forte.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che ci sia un situazione simile in qualche altra parte d'Italia.



nn c'è il vulcano qui al nord vero e per fortuna ma per ora quello che è successo nei dintorni di napoli non è neanche un decimo di quanto successo qui in emilia...
dai su...in confronto è stata una scoreggia


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn c'è il vulcano qui al nord vero e per fortuna ma per ora quello che è successo nei dintorni di napoli non è neanche un decimo di quanto successo qui in emilia...
> dai su...in confronto è stata una scoreggia



Non parlo di quel che è successo ma di quel che potrebbe succedere in caso di eruzione. Una catastrofe inimmaginabile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn c'è il vulcano qui al nord vero e per fortuna ma per ora quello che è successo nei dintorni di napoli non è neanche un decimo di quanto successo qui in emilia...
> dai su...in confronto è stata una scoreggia



Vogliamo fare la gara a chi ha subito più danni di calamità naturali? Suvvia.
A sto punto potrei dirti del terremoto dell'Irpinia del 1980.
Ste cose non si devono augurare accadano, da nessuna parte.


----------



## Canonista (31 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn c'è il vulcano qui al nord vero e per fortuna ma per ora quello che è successo nei dintorni di napoli non è neanche un decimo di quanto successo qui in emilia...
> dai su...in confronto è stata una scoreggia



Ma infatti nessuno ha fatto confronti.

La paura non è dovuta alla scossetta (ricordiamo Irpinia, San Giuliano di Puglia ecc...), ma all'immaginazione di quanto potrebbe accadere se il Vesuvio decidesse di andare ad ubriacarsi e poi vomitare tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Col vesuvio non è tanto questione di SE, quanto piuttosto di QUANDO. sappiamo tutti che prima o poi erutterà, lo sa la comunità scientifica e purtroppo lo sa anche chi ci abita. Eppure continuano a costruirci attorno tranquillamente.



Senza studiare un vero piano d'evacuazione tra l'altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza studiare un vero piano d'evacuazione tra l'altro.



Hanno studiato un piano alla penide di augello, cioè hanno indicato solo le zone a maggior rischio senza indicare una modalità attraverso la quale evacuare oltre un mln di gente.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo fare la gara a chi ha subito più danni di calamità naturali? Suvvia.
> A sto punto potrei dirti del terremoto dell'Irpinia del 1980.
> Ste cose non si devono augurare accadano, da nessuna parte.



nessuno vuole fare la gara con nessuno ...
ho solo detto che la scossa dell altro giorno ( non del 1980 ne quella che potrebbe esserci domani) non è stato nulla di clamoroso e infatti nn è crollato quasi nulla o cmq nn c sono stati morti che credo sia la cosa + importante


----------



## Doctore (31 Dicembre 2013)

Mi pare che ci sia stato un vulcano nell asia(non ricordo il nome)...tipo 100 mila anni fa ha quasi estinto la razza umana...erano rimasti circa 1000 esemplari.
Al giorno d oggi che siamo 7 miliardi di esemplari...non oso immaginare la conta dei morti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ale non si è ancora trincerato dietro alla libertà d'espressione come il genio dell'altro topic?



Non le pensare queste persone, già sono state sfortunate che sono stati partoriti analmente e sono totalmente privi di neuroni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non le pensare queste persone, già sono state sfortunate che sono stati partoriti analmente e sono totalmente privi di neuroni.



ma più che altro bisognerebbe chiedere a ale cosa cambierebbe in meglio nella sua vita se napoli (il cui intero centro storico è stato dichiarato patrimonio dell'umanità dall'unesco) venisse spazzata via.
nessun moralismo, è una domanda pragmatica.


----------

